
Papa John's Founder Slams Pizza After Eating 40 in 30 Days - laurex
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-26/ousted-papa-john-s-chair-blasts-pizza-after-eating-40-in-30-days
======
DoctorOetker
I can easily eat 50 or even 60 pizzas in 30 days

